# Expert advice on setting up a company in Cyprus



## Oglomov (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi all, I am new to this forum and would like to ask for advice on how to setup a company in Cyprus.

The background: my girlfirend and I are from Italy and been living in Ireland for 2 years now.
Our job [freelance translators] allows us to work everywhere in the world [assumed there is Internet connectivity] and we were thinking of moving to Cyprus for a change.

Main reason for that would be first of all, low taxation [10%] on income for companies, lower cost of living compared to Ireland and of course the weather 
I have been reading lots of posts about costs of living and rent so we have an idead of what we can expect for that.
What we would like to know is if someone can provide details of a "financial advisor" expert on taxation and company setup.

I have also had a look at the internet situation in Cyprus and does not seem really good [in terms of speed and costs].
Can someone confirm that coverage is throughout the whole island? Also, is it true that for a 2MB connection [where available] monthly fees can be higher than 100 euros?

thanks in advance for your help
Oglo


----------

